# weatherproof box for truck cap wires



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

perhaps this is not the best place to ask this but i will anyway.

i just got a cap for my pickup truck but plan to be taking it on and off frequently. so i will make the wire connection portable by introducing male/female terminal connectors to easily disconnect and connect.

however, i am somewhat skeptical of leaving the truck-side wire just dangling off the hole next to the tail light when the cap is off and was wondering if there is such a thing as a light weatherproof box/guard that would encase the terminal connector so that it is not exposed when not being used ?

thanks,

- a -


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

I've just used a Trailer Connector.....


----------

